# New Here



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

Really glad i found this site. Im new to the site. Ive not owned horses in a long time. I have ridden throughout the years, mainly friends that laid there horses up for the winter and then need me to come ride them for a few days to calm them down.. A few months ago went to Gatlinburg and went horse back riding, and it clicked that I am missing one of my all time favorite things in the world. So here I am looking at horses and debating on how I can make it work. 

Grew up a Quarter Horse guy and is the breed I owned in the past. However, when I was younger I use to ride Mtn. Horse's that i guess are now officially Rocky Mtns, Ky Mtns etc. Back when I rode them everyone had em in the Mtns of Ky. I look back fondly on the all day trail rides on the racking, walking horses and have figured out that if/when I get a horse Im going to the gaited horses. Love to find a good racking TWH with Gears. Prob. need to get a good "husband" horse .. cause I aint no spring chicken anymore...LOL

Anyway thanks for having me I am really enjoying reading the posts and learning about new things. Anyone near Louisville with horses that has one needing a rider for a day, let me know, I would gladly fill a saddle.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!! This is a great place to learn all about horses!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello Mason,

Welcome from one "spring chicken . . NOT!" to another.


----------



## BarrelCowgirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome! I just joined as well. 

I also haven't owned horses for awhile, it's been 2 years now.


----------



## BattleforLiberation (Jun 5, 2012)

Welcome. I just recently joined as well. I hope you have good luck finding yourself a companion. Horses are the best. 

- Z


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Charm and I say "Welcome to the forum!"


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Mason, I've been out of the saddle for some time too. I recently took a friends thoroughbred on loan because she doesn't have time for both of her horses. If the 72 in your nickname means you're 40 then you're in company. The thing with me though is I forget I'm no spring chicken!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Mason 
hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome! Be careful of the winter rest horses. They will not be easy rides most likely, especially if their owners are seeking people to ride them to "calm down" 

Hope you learn lots!


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

Bobby Lee. yes hit the 40 .. Imma gonna choose a Horse over a corvette for my midlife crisis..LOL


Thanks everyone for the greetings..


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Mason72 said:


> Bobby Lee. yes hit the 40 .. Imma gonna choose a Horse over a corvette for my midlife crisis..LOL
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the greetings..


I said something similar a month or so ago when I joined the forum.

A midlife crisis is just a second chance to pick up those old interests and make sure you tick all the boxes for what you want to do in life. Still to get a big tattoo and have a career change, but it's on the cards.


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

Boarding almost firmed up...

Trailer... CHECK









One step at a time.


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Mason, I saw your post on my profile. We're almost neighbors, I'm in Louisville. I know what you mean about missing something in your life. I'm in the same boat except I've haven't owned a horse yet and the last time I rode was back in '94. Ahh, maybe one day... lol. Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks, i havent rushed back into it. taken the right steps. but at the point to start riding some ive been following for a few months and narrow it down.. This is the fun part, the search, negotiations.


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

Finally.. Here is a picture of my new addition. Going to get him tomorrow. Im stoked!!!!! Watch out trails here we come. By the way that is not me in the picture it is the picture they sent me. Will be replacing with more and better photos.


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

Meet "Chargers GoCho"


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome. Your new mount is quite handsome. I am also one of those "older than dirt" riders. Only took about 1.5 years off from riding between horses, but it w as enough to get rusty. I don't have any regrets about hanging with it, even as I get older and have to deal with some aches and pains. This is a pretty good site.


----------

